# long shank router bits



## Birchwood (May 13, 2005)

I have started my second month of trying to make a little wooden sign to mark the grave of my brothers dog. Now it appears it might help it I have an extra length 1/4" cove bit. I've tried a couple sites and come up empty. Could one of you fellas save me some time by steering me to a looooonnnng 1/4" shank cove cutter?
Who knows, this may be the month I complete the sign. Lord knows I've ground up enough little black templates, part of one "alleged" lettering frame and one very nice (expensive) bit. But....man I am persistent. Not skilled....persistent!!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

No idea on an extra length bit, but maybe we can help figure out why you are having problems? Which sign making kit do you have? Which router are you using? Can you describe the main problem that is stopping you? Is it play in the frame? How deep are you trying to cut? What type of guide bushings? (Plastic/steel/ brass?)
I had problems at first with my sign making jig but worked it out. Hopefully we can get you going.


----------



## Birchwood (May 13, 2005)

*sign making nightmare II*

The sign making kit I bought, I think from Rockler, caves in slightly under the weight of the #891 PC. So I bought a #7310 PC trimmer. Then I added a couple custom bases from Pat Warner. The new bases won't let the cove bit reach down to the wood (1/4" shank) I've used another single letter doo-dad and its, if anything, a little worse than the "fancy" one. I see now where they are offering an "improved" version of it, I'm guessing because so many guys like me discovered its a device not ready for prime time. I hate to spend another $39 for the "improved" one. Am using PC bushings etc. Even with the clear bases you cannot see what you're doing with the #7310 so I gotta go back and re-think things again. I guess I HAVE to buy the "improved" version. HA! It is an absolutely humiliating situation for a guy who used to be so smart in so many ways. HA!
Retirement has brought me nothing but pain , sorrow and mental anguish. Who got me into this wood chewing stuff anyway?!! Ha. Thanks boys.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Magnate.net may have what you need. They make a lot of long shank bits for use with the Legacy Ornamental Wood Mill. I have not checked their catalog, but it might be worth a shot.


----------

